# Neuralgia Medication...



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 5, 2011)

Not diabetes related and not for me personally.........

the wife is on these meds and we are wanting to  try for another baby, but there have been some reports of side effects to unborn babies when on these meds.....

Have/are any of you taking anything similar?


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there

Some years ago I was on Tegretol for trigeminal neuralgia. It depends which medication she is taking as some carry more risk than others. You're best bet would be to get some pre-conception advice from the GP. It may mean a change of medication to a more pregnancy friendly one but better to be safe than sorry. It wasn't an issue for me as I'd completed my family by then. I'm no longer taking the medication and haven't for about 8 years now.


----------

